# How many tadpoles a year roughly?



## brad in nashville (Dec 4, 2015)

I Have 5 Cobalts, 4 Azureus and 3 Oyapocks. They're coming on 8 months now and I will soon separate them. If I am successful with breeding how many eggs can I expect to be laid? And is it year round? 

I searched the subject and didn't find much. I just need to know if I'm going to be overwhelmed and want to make sure I have a solid plan for their offspring.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

brad in nashville said:


> I Have 5 Cobalts, 4 Azureus and 3 Oyapocks. They're coming on 8 months now and I will soon separate them. If I am successful with breeding how many eggs can I expect to be laid? And is it year round?
> 
> I searched the subject and didn't find much. I just need to know if I'm going to be overwhelmed and want to make sure I have a solid plan for their offspring.


Some questions first: How are you housing them that all 12 frogs are together @ 8 months of age?
Second, do you know the genders yet? Do you even have a pair of each morph? How will you ultimately be setting up their enclosures?
Breeding is never a given, but most tincs are prolific, and pairs can lay clutches of about 3-6 eggs every 2 weeks during a breeding cycle. They should not be intentionally kept in breeding conditions all year, as it can deplete the vitamin and fat reserves of the females, resulting in lower quality offspring, and exhausted adults.


----------



## brad in nashville (Dec 4, 2015)

All are separated by morph at the moment. They're in 20 gallon longs and eating bean beetles, hydei, melonagaster, kenyans and springtails. With occasional dusting. 

I'm not sure of the sexes but statistically I would be amazed that I didn't have at least 1 pair with the cobalts. I also think I'm at a 88% chance with 4 individuals so there is a good chance with the azureus as well. I haven't tried to sex them yet because I've read that it takes 8 to 10 months for it to be done easily. Their vivs are densely planted and I don't want to harass them just to get a vague idea of their sexes. 

I have a stash of about 20 aquariums to choose from so I'll be housing them as pairs and individuals when they begin bullying. 

I haven't read about keeping or removing them from breeding conditions so I will definitely research that asap.


----------



## Warhawk (Jul 11, 2016)

Would be interested in knowing the answer also, if anyone has input.


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Statistically, you have a 94% chance of a pair of cobalts, 88% chance for the Azureus, and 75% chance for the Oyapocks. Dane's answers were accurate. So much goes into how many eggs you will get. For example, if you end up with 1 male and 3 female azureus, you have a pair, but female azureus will eat the eggs of other females. This could result in you losing clutches. I would recommend that you try to accurately sex the frogs, and try to pair them off. Also, it would be good to wait until the adults are nice and "fat" (healthy) for breeding. Just because a frog *can* breed at 10-12 months, doesn't mean it's a good idea. If you have a good breeding cycle, count on about 6-12 eggs per couple per month. One more thing to consider, new adults don't tend to have clutches that are completely viable. Sometimes it takes a while to get good eggs.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

There are a couple of other factors to consider that I have learned the hard way. As frogs123 said, just because you CAN produce a bunch of froglets (and with that number of frogs, you COULD be in the hundreds of tads per year), it doesn't mean that you SHOULD  I got super excited when I first started breeding and I cranked out as many tads as I could for a few months. My intent was to sell to local pet stores and through a Craigslist ad. What I didn't anticipate was how easy it was to saturate the market, even in a fairly large metropolitan area. Pretty soon, I had sold to all of the outlets available to me (I didn't try all that hard, to be honest, since this is not my real job) and I had a bunch of frogs on my hands. I was especially worried about the azureus I had since they were getting older and older and I could have ended up with a Battle Royale at my house. Finally, I dialed back the breeding and caught up with selling what I had, but I was feeding a bunch of near-adult frogs for a while there. What I learned was that, for frogs that can be prolific breeders, limit how many froglets I produce. It makes things a lot more fun and removes a lot of stress. If you run out, you can always produce more 

tl;dr Consider carefully what you intend to do with all of the froglets you produce and only crank out the number of froglets you know you can get rid of to people that are reliable owners.

Good luck and have fun!

(It sounds like OP is already considering these factors - well done! This is mostly for other folks that were trying to research the same thing the OP was.)

Mark


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

My tincs will produce 2-3 eggs about every 10-14 days. If yours are similar and all the eggs hatch and all the tads live...well you can do the math.  All my breeders are separate or I have reduced misting and taken out the coco huts right now because I had too many froglets. 

I don't know about the Oyapocks.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

My cobalts were putting out a clutch of 6 or 7 every week or two for a while, until I reduced misting. It all depends on their environment and laying sites. I initially had two coco huts, and would have a clutch in each! I think the best way to do it is get as many eggs as you can handle at the time, and then reduce misting and feeding until you can keep more. Make sure you don't get more than you can handle too! They breed like rabbits.


-Niko


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterT (Jun 7, 2016)

Just my thoughts,

Seems they have all given you some rough numbers I'm guessing anywhere from 130-260 a year from each set

Just know once you have to many you can reduce the misting as such as previously stated depending on how well you can maintain the climate in your vivs. But really just at some point, stop pulling the eggs if you can't take care of them, The parents will do what they can to take careof them and it will give you a few extra froglets here and their and it seems awesome to watch them move tads around.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Another valid question is where/how are you going to find homes for all these tadpoles/froglets you produce?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Another valid question is where/how are you going to find homes for all these tadpoles/froglets you produce?


Good question. I can speak from many years experience that having frogs available for sale DOES NOT necessarily mean that they will sell, even at wholesale prices.


----------

